# Ein Canyon ES(X) soll es sein...!?



## Chicane (7. März 2007)

Hi,

nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich jetzt für ein Canyon ES(X) entschieden. Allerdings weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob es nun ein ES oder ein ESX sein soll. 

Habe natürlich schon jede Menge bezüglich der RS Pike und der Fox Talas RLC hier im Forum gelesen, scheinen ja beides gute Gabeln zu sein und ich stelle jetzt auch nicht die (wohl nervende) Frage, welche Gabel nun besser ist. 

Allerdings frage ich mich, welche denn für meine Ansprüche besser ist? An sich soll das Bike für All-Mountain/bisschen Enduro sein, allerdings möchte ich es auch mal ein wenig krachen lassen (aber kein Bikepark oder größere Sprünge!). Deswegen denke ich, dass die Pike für meine Bedürfnisse vielleicht ein bisschen zu "wuchtig" ist oder was meint ihr?

Achso, das wäre dann mein erstes "richtiges" Bike, deswegen bin ich auch noch ein wenig unbeholfen  

Gruß


----------



## tom23" (7. März 2007)

Servus, ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, ob das mit dem Suchergebnis posten klappt, aber ich versuchs mal

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=4688937


Der Link stand aber mindestens Zwei Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. März 2007)

Klappt offensichtlich nicht...

Pike oder Talas? Reines Rechenexempel: Pike + ca. 400g / Talas ca. 10x mehr Pflegeaufwand und Wartungskosten im Laufe ihres Lebens.

Vor der Tour ordentlich auf den Bello, dann ist das Mehrgewicht kompensiert  

Dir muss klar sein, dass weder das ES noch das ESX ein Uphillflitzer ist. Wenn ich mal wieder ne Runde mit dem Hardtail drehe, kommen mir immer noch ab und zu Zweifel. Die verfliegen allerdings sofort wieder, wenn's knifflig wird oder die Topografie sich gen Erdmittelpunkt richtet...

Ich hätte es ja vorher nie geglaubt, aber ich bin mittlerweile ein richtiger Fan von Coil-Federungen geworden. Spricht super-sahnig an, draufsetzen und losfahren. Sollte der Pearl hinten mal ernsthaft zicken, würde ich auch da über nen Coil-Dämpfer nachdenken.

Das Einzige was für die Talas spricht ist die einfachere Absenkung. 

Schade, dass es bei Canyon nix zu wählen gibt, sonst würd ich die Marzocchi Z1 wählen: Stahlfeder+ETA. Hier im Mittelgebirge wohl optimal.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (8. März 2007)

bei mir fiel die Entscheidung aufs ESX 6.0!
das Radl, ob nun ES oder ESX ist an sich nicht das leichteste und die 400g an der Pike kann man dann auch noch verkraften! vor allem weil die an einem LRS oder anderen bewegten Teilen schlimmer auffallen würden

Pike gefällt mir halt dadurch das man hier im Forum viel positives Feedback bekommt und es eine robuste, unkomplizerte Gabel ist (was für ein Enduro/AM besser passt)


----------



## Chicane (8. März 2007)

Danke für die Antworten. Das mit den höheren Wartungskosten bei der Fox und dem "hohen" Gewicht der Pike habe ich hier auch schon öfters gelesen. Ich bin aber sowieso kein Fanatiker, der sich um jedes Gramm ärgert, außerdem wiege ich 77 kg, von daher soll mir das egal sein 

Gut, habe jetzt noch ein wenig drüber nachgedacht... es wird dann wohl das ESX 7.0.

Aber noch eine Frage: bei 77 kg Kampfgewicht sollte schon eine härtere Feder (firm) rein? Wenn ja, dann lasse ich es gleich machen (Optitune). Dann wird aber die Standardfeder mitgeliefert oder für den Fall, dass es dann doch zu hart ist?

Gruß


----------



## Moonshaker (8. März 2007)

Rockshox standard federn in der Pike gehn glaub ich bis 80kg, ich mit ca. 85kg lass meine Lyrik tunen, da die mittlere Feder bis 80 kg bei mir wohl überfordert sein lönnte.
Steht aber auf der Webseite von rockshox und auch Canyon hat diesbezüglich bei der Bestellung INFOs auf der Seite.

mfg MooN


----------



## 2stpsfwd (8. März 2007)

ob du eine stärkere Feder brauchst hängt dann ganz von deinem Fahrstil + Strecken ab! würde erstmal die Standartfeder ausprobieren, macht sicher keinen spaß wenn du durch die Firm dann nur die hälfte des Federwegs nutzt.

tauschen kann man die Feder später immer noch, einfach beim Händler/OnlineShop bestellen und einbauen (recht einfache Angelegenheit). Kommt von den Kosten her dann auf das gleiche raus!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. März 2007)

Die Standard-Feder bei der 2006er Pike war für Fahrer zwischen 63 und 75kg ausgelegt. Man muss aber dazu sagen, daß die Pike gewollt soft abgestimmt ist. Also nicht wundern wenn sie im stehend fahren bis auf 9cm runter geht. Wurde im Frühjahr letzten Jahres hier öfter diskutiert, weil sich einige wunderten, daß die Pike so weich ist.


----------



## cos75 (8. März 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Die Standard-Feder bei der 2006er Pike war für Fahrer zwischen 63 und 75kg ausgelegt.


Klugschei s s ermodus an: 63-72kg 

Harte Feder = 70-82kg.
Extra Hart: 80kg +


----------



## Chicane (8. März 2007)

Hmmm...  Das ist eben das Problem. Die einen wiegen 65 kg und finden die Standardfedern zu weich, die anderen 80 kg und finden die Standardfedern in Ordnung, aber hart und weich sind halt relativ  

Hat von euch jemand eine Anleitung für das Wechseln der Federn oder kann mir die groben Handgriffe kurz erklären? Habe schon in der Beschreibung nachgeschaut, aber da steht nichts drin. Wenn es wirklich so einfach geht, dann lass ich das Optitune sein und wechsel die Feder selbst. 

Fragt sich nur, wo ich so eine Feder herbekomme?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Splashfin (8. März 2007)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand eine Anleitung für das Wechseln der Federn oder kann mir die groben Handgriffe kurz erklären? Habe schon in der Beschreibung nachgeschaut, aber da steht nichts drin. Wenn es wirklich so einfach geht, dann lass ich das Optitune sein und wechsel die Feder selbst.
> 
> Fragt sich nur, wo ich so eine Feder herbekomme?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe



yo würde mich auch interessieren, da ich so ca. 73 Kg auf 193 cm wiege und somit die Standartfeder vielleicht auch drinnen lassen würde (beim ESX 7.0), und mir vielleicht später ne Härtere hole...

habe zwar bis jetzt noch Optitune bei Canyon bestellt, aber könnte man ja noch abbestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (8. März 2007)

Pike Federwechsel:
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/05PikeSLRaceTeamCoilService.pdf
oder die Kurzversion davon in deutsch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2514053&postcount=6

Bei bike-components.de gibts die Federeinheit günstig.


----------



## Chicane (8. März 2007)

Dank dir für die Links! Also würde eine Feder inkl. Versand 38  kosten, da kann ich auch bei Optitune bleiben, sofern die Standardfeder dann mit verschickt wird (und das wird sie wohl auch laut den Aussagen hier im Forum).

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## braintrust (9. März 2007)

ja die ausgebauten federn sind dann dabei, kannste also dann auch später immernoch tauschen (lassen)


----------



## two wheels (10. März 2007)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man die Pike am ESX6 auch absenken? Oder anders, wenn ich unbedingt ne absenkbare Gabel will, sollte ich da eher das ES6 mit der Talas nehmen? Danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

Die Pike hat U-Turn


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. März 2007)

Die Frage kam xx mal. Beides sehr gute Räder. Und beides gute Gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (10. März 2007)

Werde die Tage das ESX 7 bestellen, laut Canyon ist dieses ab Mitte April lieferbar, das ES 7 in M ist wohl sofort lieberbar. Das nur so als Info nebenbei 

Gruß


----------



## tschobi (11. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man die Pike am ESX6 auch absenken? Oder anders, wenn ich unbedingt ne absenkbare Gabel will, sollte ich da eher das ES6 mit der Talas nehmen? Danke[/QUOTE
> 
> Ist wirklich schon oft diskutiert worden. Musst mal ein bissel suchen. Mein Fazit. Bin beide schon gefahren und sage: Pike spricht besser an und ist stabiler, dafür ist das Absenksystem bei der Talas besser, weil man nicht so lange kurbeln muss. Das Thema Wartungskosten sprech ich jetzt nicht mehr an....
> Wie gesagt, alles meine persönliche Meinung! Ich nehm die Pike


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man die Pike am ESX6 auch absenken? Oder anders, wenn ich unbedingt ne absenkbare Gabel will, sollte ich da eher das ES6 mit der Talas nehmen? Danke



Mit der Talas gehts Fixer. Wenn du die Pike runterlassen willst, lohnt sich das nur vor dem Anstieg auf die Fräki  Weil du nämlich schön Kurbeln darfst... 

Dafür hat, wie schon erwähnt, die RS keine Servicekosten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. März 2007)

Ich kann diese Jammerei wg. dem bisschen Kurbeln nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hab noch eine "alte" Talas -- da braucht's auch ein paar Umdrehungen für's FW-Verstellen. Das mach ich während der Fahrt und es dauert etwa 3-4 Sekunden...

Wenn ich mich für Talas oder Pike entscheide, dann wegen Gewicht oder Steifigkeit/Robustheit und doch nicht wegen so einer Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. März 2007)

Ich denk mal, die ES fahrer empfehlen das ES, die ESX Fhrer das ESX... 

Ich persönlich, doch ES Fahrer, würd zum ESX 2007 tendieren. Das ESX06 sagte mir damals nicht zu.

Vorteile: grad mal ,4 kg schwerer. Dafür:

Steckachse. Dicke 2,4 NN (besser als 2,25 Albert!). Besserer Sattel. Stahlgabel - wartungsfreundlicher.

Nachteil: Gabel muss zum Gewicht passen. Ca 20 Euro für ne andere FEder einkalkulieren. An sich geben sich die 2007er Bikes nichts mehr. Das war 2006 noch etwas anders. IIRC das esx auch ein kilo schwerer (Fat alber drauf oder so).


----------



## Langley (11. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nachteil: Gabel muss zum Gewicht passen. Ca 20 Euro für ne andere FEder einkalkulieren. An sich geben sich die 2007er Bikes nichts mehr. Das war 2006 noch etwas anders. IIRC das esx auch ein kilo schwerer (Fat alber drauf oder so).



Heisst das nun: Wenn es "die" passende Feder zum Gewicht grad nicht gibt, die eine Feder also zu weich und die andere zu hart ist, das man dann die 140 mm Federweg der Pike u.U. gar nicht nutzen kann ?

Die Rockshox Anleitung zu dem Thema ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig.

Langley gruesst


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. März 2007)

Och. Ich denk schon, dass das passt. Für den bissel Spagat zwischen zu weich und wieder zu hart gibts doch den Preload. Nur solltest du den Preload echt nicht zu deftig nutzen, da es zu s tark eingestellt die Eigenschaft der gabel Verschlechtert.


----------



## tschobi (12. März 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Heisst das nun: Wenn es "die" passende Feder zum Gewicht grad nicht gibt, die eine Feder also zu weich und die andere zu hart ist, das man dann die 140 mm Federweg der Pike u.U. gar nicht nutzen kann ?
> 
> Die Rockshox Anleitung zu dem Thema ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
> 
> Langley gruesst



Eine von den Federn wird dir schon passen! Hab ich bisjetzt noch nicht gehabt, das  mir keine Feder gepasst hat. Und hab ich sonst auch noch von keinem gehört... Ist also so gut wie garnicht möglich!!
Die Gewichtsklassen gehen ja stufenlos über!


----------



## 2stpsfwd (12. März 2007)

was Langley sicher meint: das einem die Standard-Feder zu weich (durchschläge o.Ä.) und die härtere Feder wieder zu hart ist (nicht ausnutzen des FW)

allerdings kann man die weiche Feder ja vorspannen 
 ... andere Hersteller bauen ja auch immer noch Stahl-Federgabeln und haben auch nicht 20 verschiedene Härten im angebot, wird schon passen


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. März 2007)

Nabend

ich bin auch so jemand der sich für Canyon entscheiden will zu 70% ist es sicher das ich mir ein nerve ESX/ES zulege. Nach langem abwägen und grübeln was für mich am besten passten könnte bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher das ich mir das ES 9.0 holen werde. Schade nur das es keine Möglichkeit gibt bei der bestellung am Bike was zu ändern da ich gerne eine juicy ultimate oder code darn gehabt hätte und noch ein paar kleine Sachen die ich noch daheim neu und ovp zu Hause habe wie andere Kurbel, Kassette, Kette, Reifen (Race Face evlove XC, Sram pg 990, sram pc 991 hollowpin und 26x2.5 Maxxis Minion DH ). Naja was solls ich nimms hin. Nun aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage worin liegt eigentlich der genaue unterschied zischen dem ESX 8 und ES 9 ausser die Gabel, Naben, Felgen, Reifen und warum ist die FOX Wartungsbedürftiger.

Ps. verzeiht mir meine dümmlichen Fragen aber ich bin neu hier es ist auch schon sehr spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (15. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> ich bin auch so jemand der sich fÃ¼r Canyon entscheiden will zu 70% ist es sicher das ich mir ein nerve ESX/ES zulege. Nach langem abwÃ¤gen und grÃ¼beln was fÃ¼r mich am besten passten kÃ¶nnte bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher das ich mir das ES 9.0 holen werde. Schade nur das es keine MÃ¶glichkeit gibt bei der bestellung am Bike was zu Ã¤ndern da ich gerne eine juicy ultimate oder code darn gehabt hÃ¤tte und noch ein paar kleine Sachen die ich noch daheim neu und ovp zu Hause habe wie andere Kurbel, Kassette, Kette, Reifen (Race Face evlove XC, Sram pg 990, sram pc 991 hollowpin und 26x2.5 Maxxis Minion DH ). Naja was solls ich nimms hin. Nun aber zu meiner eigentlichen Frage worin liegt eigentlich der genaue unterschied zischen dem ESX 8 und ES 9 ausser die Gabel, Naben, Felgen, Reifen und warum ist die FOX WartungsbedÃ¼rftiger.
> 
> Ps. verzeiht mir meine dÃ¼mmlichen Fragen aber ich bin neu hier es ist auch schon sehr spÃ¤t.



Erstmal schon eine gute Entscheidung!
Schau auch noch mal genauer das Forum durch, da wurde schon mal fast das gleiche Diskutiert. Musst mal ein bissel zurÃ¼ckblÃ¤ttern...
Einige Sachen kann ich dir vielleicht trotzdem Beantworten:
1.Wenn du deine Sachen, die du zuhause hast dranbauen willst, dann mach das doch, und vertick die Canyon Teile bei ebay! Dann hast du gleich noch ein paar KrÃ¶ten fÃ¼r AusrÃ¼stung!

2.Die Unterschiede kannst du ja auf der page nachlesen. Die wirklich wesentlichen sind halt die Gabel. Klar sind auch einige parts anders,aber den Braten macht das nicht fett.

Wichtiger ist was du nacher mit dem bike anstellen willst, da die Gabel wirklich den Unterschied macht!

Pike:sehr steif, dadurch aber auch Schwerer,Steckachse,Feder als Federmedium, Poplock am Lenker, einfache und gÃ¼nstige Wartung.

Talas: Leichter, talas system zum Absenken der Gabel geht schneller(bei u-turn muss man schon ein bischen Kurbeln),sehr hohe Wartungskosten(1mal jÃ¤hrlich ca100â¬,sonst Garantiewegfall), geb ich jetzt nur so weiter was ich gehÃ¶rt hab, hatte noch keine Fox!
Man hÃ¶rt des Ã¶fteren von Ausgeschlagenen FÃ¼hrungsbuchsen, Federmedium Luft, weiterer Vorteil:mit Luft besser aufs KÃ¶rpergewicht abstimmbar!

Hoffe das war das wesentliche. Also, wenn du wie ich gerne die schwierigen trails fÃ¤hrst, hohe Wartungskosten scheust, und eine Sorglosgabel willst dann nimm die Pike. Sie spricht meiner Meinung sogar noch besser an(soweit ich das von 20min Probefahrt sagen kann):
Den einzigen Unterschied der mich gestÃ¶rt hat war das Absenksystem der Pike. Es nervt halt das man den U-turn Hebel zig mal rumkurbeln muss. Aber was solls. Dieser Nachteil gegenÃ¼ber der Pike ist fÃ¼r mich so klein das somit auch der letzte Nachteil fÃ¼r mich wegfÃ¤llt 

Desweiteren Ã¼berleg dir vielleicht noch mal ob du nicht doch das ESX7.0 nimmst! Die Parts zum 8.0 sinnt meiner Meinung nach nur Sinnfreie Beigaben.  

Beide sind halt totale AllMountain bikes, wobei das ES mehr Richtung tour tendiert und das ESX Richtung Enduro. Musst halt wissen was dir mehr gefÃ¤llt, und die Gabelgeschichte berÃ¼cksichtigen!

Also, alles hier meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung! Was willst du mit dem Bike denn alles machen?


----------



## tschobi (15. März 2007)

Das wichtigste hät ich fast vergessen 
Das optische !
Also: ES9.0: Pornogeile Felgen 
ES7.0: Pornogeiles dark forest green 

     

War natürlich nur ein Scherz, ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, aber das Auge isst,äh fährt ja mit!


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Erstmal schon eine gute Entscheidung!
> Schau auch noch mal genauer das Forum durch, da wurde schon mal fast das gleiche Diskutiert. Musst mal ein bissel zurückblättern...
> Einige Sachen kann ich dir vielleicht trotzdem Beantworten:
> 1.Wenn du deine Sachen, die du zuhause hast dranbauen willst, dann mach das doch, und vertick die Canyon Teile bei ebay! Dann hast du gleich noch ein paar Kröten für Ausrüstung!
> ...




Tach

Geile geile sache danke für deine fixe aufklärende und zugleiche einweing erschräkende Antwort dude. Also so generell kann ich dir noch nich so genau sagen was ich fahre da ich jetzt schon fast ein ganzes Jahr nett mehr fahren bin wegen umzug von Chemnitz Mittelgebirge nach Güstrow ins fu..ing holy flachland. Naja es ist jetzt auch das erste mal das ich mir ein Fully hole und dann noch son feines vorher begleitete mich ein 98er Bergamont hardtail. Aber zum eigentlichen Thema ich leg prinzipiell sehr viel auf styling ung noch bessere ausstattung deswegen gefällt mir das es 9 so gut gerade auch wegen den sehr geile Felgen und X0 triggern wobei das mit den Felgen noch garnet so wild wäre da ich eh vor habe mir noch ein zweit LRS zu holen und zwar jetzt nich lachen "Spengle MTB3 Pro disc brake " ich sie sind nich gerade die erste Wahl   wenn mal härterzu gehn soll aber das hab ich ja dann zwei LRS und ich find die einfach nur sahnig. Naja hatte auch schon nen satz für mein Bergamont waren aber is2000 aufnahme und deswegen ahb ich sie erst kürzlich verkauft.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> "Spengle MTB3 Pro disc brake "


Hihihi...


Mach bitte mehr Satzzeichen und Absätze -- dein Text ist anstrengend zu lesen.


----------



## tschobi (15. März 2007)

@FlohimSchnee: mal kurz offtopic!
Du hast ja die Bettys. Hattest du schon mal die Nobby Nic? 
Kenne beide nicht! Auf dem ESX sind ja die Nobbys, taugen die was für schwierigere Sachen(vergleichbar in dem Gelände wo du dich so rumteibst)?


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2007)

Die breiten NNs bin ich noch nie gefahren. Üblicherweise heißt es aber, dass die BigBettys schon nochmal um ein Stückerl mehr Grip hätten.
Wenn ich jetzt ein ESX kaufen würde, würde ich wohl den vorderen NN gegen einen BB tauschen und die NNs am Hinterrad abfahren. 

Ich bin grad am Überlegen, ob ich mir vorne nun nicht doch die Gooey Gluey-Variante (= weiche Mischung) des BB montiere. 
Letztens bin ich eine recht steile Treppe runtergefahren, bei der die Stufenkanten schon relativ rundgeschliffen waren. Dass der hintere Reifen dann fast nur mehr rutscht ist normal, als diesmal aber dann auch der vordere stark ins Rutschen gekommen hab ich ein bisschen Stress bekommen... 
(könnte aber auch sein, dass es daran lag, dass der Reifen an einer Stelle noch ein bissl feucht war -- ich werd's mal wieder testen.......)


----------



## Splashfin (15. März 2007)

sagt mal Jüngaz...

wiege 71 Kilo, soll ich mir dann beim ESX 7.0 Optitune holen , ein stärkere Feder (von 71 - 80 Kg) , oder lieber die drinnen lassen. (von 61 - 71 Kg)

Will halt schon Enduro-touren machen. Und mt Ausrüstung wiege ich dnn wahrscheinlich so 74 Kg.

Was glaubt ihr ?

CHeers


----------



## schlickjump3r (15. März 2007)

Hi jungens

danke für eure netten Antworten Ich hab zwar jetzt schon viel negatives von der Tales gelesen wegen der Wartungskosten aber ich werd wohl doch beim Es 9.0 bleiben das sagt mir am meinsten zu. 
Morgen werde ich noch mal bei mein radelschrauber des Vertrauens vorbeischaun und mal abklären ob der Fox warten darf "mal kucken". 

SRY Offtopic //
Aber was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde ob und welche Erfahrungen jemand mit Maxxis Minion DH 26x2.5 puschen gemacht hat. Persönlich hab ich nur Erfahrung mit maxxis 26x1.95 kraken und oktopus bin sehr gut damit zu recht gekommen.
//


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich noch mal bei mein radelschrauber des Vertrauens vorbeischaun und mal abklären ob der Fox warten darf "mal kucken".


Na der wird sich freuen...
..."du, ich kauf mir jetzt dann für fast 3000 Euro woanders ein Bike, aber du tust es mir eh billig warten, oder?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (15. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Na der wird sich freuen...
> ..."du, ich kauf mir jetzt dann für fast 3000 Euro woanders ein Bike, aber du tust es mir eh billig warten, oder?"



HEHE ich höre da einwenig Sarkasmus raus 
Na Fragen wird ja noch erlaubt sein ausserdem is der ganz locker drauf und hat mir bisher immer ganz gute Preis gemacht. Na wird schon schief gehn ich hab mich da net so dude wenn Nette und kompetente Leute sind dann bin auch auch schon bereit den Preis dafür zu zahlen.  

Aber wenn ich sowas wie mit mein Spengle erlebe das man als alt eingesessener radelschrauber sich nicht traut was dran zu machen weil ja was kaputt gehen könnte und wieder andere hatten noch nichemal ne Kenntniss davon das  was Sowas wie Carbon LRS gibt gescheigedenn Spengle dann fall ich doch sofort wieder rücklinks ausn Laden raus.


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> sagt mal Jüngaz...
> 
> wiege 71 Kilo, soll ich mir dann beim ESX 7.0 Optitune holen , ein stärkere Feder (von 71 - 80 Kg) , oder lieber die drinnen lassen. (von 61 - 71 Kg)
> 
> ...



Hast halt 2Möglichkeiten.
1. Du lässt sie umtauschen, wenns dann zu straff ist hast du ja noch die alte und baust sie wieder ein.
2.Lässt es so, und wenns nicht passt eine im Netz bestellen, kostet 33. Kann man problemlos selber einbauen.

Man hört verschiedenes. Meistens wird gesagt das die Federn recht weich abgestimmt wären.... 
Manche mögen aber auch das weiche Fahrverhalten in schwierigem Gelände und fahren die weiche. Wenn sie dann zB in den bike park fahren machen sie die härtere rein... ich denke das muss man einfach probieren.


----------



## Splashfin (16. März 2007)

hmmm grübel...


ohne Optitune hätte ich halt des BIKE schneller...


----------



## cos75 (16. März 2007)

@splashfin: Ich wiege mit Rucksack usw. auch ca. 72-74kg. Bin fast ein Jahr mit der Standard-Feder gefahren und die passte super. Jetzt fahr ich seit ein paar Monaten die Firm-Feder (70-82kg) und die passt auch super. Wo ich die härte Feder das erste mal gefahren bin, habe ich aber schon gemerkt, dass die Gabel jetzt deutlich strafer ist. Allerdings fühle ich mich mit der härteren Feder viel sicherer im steilen Gelände. Ich kann jetzt die Vorderradbremse viel stärker einsetzen, weil die Gabel beim Bremsen im Steilen nicht so stark wegtaucht. Ich bin mit der Standard Feder auch ab und zu über den Lenker geflogen und wusste nicht wieso, das ist mir mit der Firm-Feder bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.  

edit: achja, den Federweg nutze ich bei der härteren Feder genauso gut, wie mit der standard Feder aus. Zumindest zeigts mir meine Kabelbinder nach jeder Tour an.


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

Was ist die Firm Feder?
Firm?


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2007)

Hi 

sagt mal weiss jemand von euch was son Jahres Checkab über dem Daumen gepeielt kostet für die FOX Tales und was für nen schweren biker wie mich (80) besser geeignet is tales oder pike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Was ist die Firm Feder?
> Firm?


Englisch --> hart.

@schlickjumper: Preise kannst bei der Canyon-Hotline erfahren -- angeblich um die 100 Euro.

Gabel: bei aggressiver Fahrweise Pike, ansonsten Talas.


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Englisch --> hart.
> 
> @schlickjumper: Preise kannst bei der Canyon-Hotline erfahren -- angeblich um die 100 Euro.
> 
> Gabel: bei aggressiver Fahrweise Pike, ansonsten Talas.



Danke dude und wei schautz bei der Pike aus würd mich mal interessieren was die so im Vergleich kostet


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

@flohimschnee: alles klar, wie peinlich....*duck und weg*

@schlickjumper: wÃ¼rde die pike garnicht einschicken,weil die nicht solche empfindlichen Buchsen und Dichtringe wie dei talas... weil kein Luftsytem, da brauchs halt nicht so pinibelst abgedichtet sein.

Und das Ãl einmal vor der neuen Saison(oder wie auch immer)wechseln  kann ja jeder noch selber machen. Viele warten die Federgabeln(mit Feder) von Rockshox garnicht. 
Trotzdem solls in GarantiefÃ¤llen wohl auch so klappen....(selber noch keine Erfahrungen mit). 
Ich hab zB ne Tora Federgabel und wÃ¼sste nicht warum ich die zum warten bringen soll.... mein HÃ¤ndler will sie auch nicht haben zum warten weil er nichts warten kann, weil da eh nichts kaputt geht und groÃartig auschlÃ¤gt..... ;-)

erst wenn was dran ist!

Grade mal in die Gebrauchsanweisung  gesehen: 
Das einzige was man machen soll ist:
- alle 100h das Ãl vom motion control wechseln
- alle 100h die Schraubenfeder vom U-turn schmieren
- alle 50h Ãlbad wechseln
- und natÃ¼rlich alle Reinigungsarbeiten/Abschierarbeiten(das versteht sich ja von selbst)

Also alles nix wildes, das man ganz easy mal eben Freitags Abends machen kann....und nicht 100â¬ pro Jahr fÃ¼r den fox service(wenn manÂ´s denn macht), da kann man nur hoffen das man nicht noch einen fox drin hat,oh man...


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2007)

nabend

@tschobi

hmmm was tun will mir ja unbedingt das es 9.0  holen aber zwecks Gabel wäre mir eigentlich eh ob die Pike oder die Tales am ihren Dienst tut da beide für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichen würden. Bei der Tales bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher das bei meiner eleganten Fahrweise keine alt zu gravierenden Schäden oder häufige Wartungen dran sein dürften "is klar kann man vorher nie wissen". Naja und bei der Pike find ich das Poploc ziemlich interessant. Ich weiss einfahc nich was ich machen soll entweder dem Herzen  folgen und ES 9 kaufen oder auf vernüpftig sein und zum  ESX 8 greifen. Wobei das ja auch sehr fein is aber beim ES gefällt mir die Ausstattung mehr "die Gabel jetz mal aussen vor".

Ps. Wie würdet ihr entscheiden wenn ihr es müsstet


----------



## tschobi (16. März 2007)

> aber zwecks Gabel wäre mir eigentlich eh ob die Pike oder die Tales am ihren Dienst tut da beide für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichen würden



Jo, den Zweck erfüllen tun beide



> Naja und bei der Pike find ich das Poploc ziemlich interessant


 



> weiss einfahc nich was ich machen soll entweder dem Herzen folgen und ES 9 kaufen oder auf vernüpftig sein und zum ESX 8 greifen.


Ich würd immer dem Herzen folgen! 
Die Frage ist nur warum dein Herz nich ESX sagt?  



> beim ES gefällt mir die Ausstattung mehr "die Gabel jetz mal aussen vor".



Also, wenn du die Gabel außen vor lässt, dann finde ich nur einen guten Grund ,nämlich die Laufräder! Die andern parts sind doch gleich oder gleichwertig...



> Ps. Wie würdet ihr entscheiden wenn ihr es müsstet


Ich sag nix, ich bin vorbelastet!  


PS: Dir geht es fasst so wie mir...ich hab bestimmt 2Wochen täglich gegrübelt!


----------



## schlickjump3r (16. März 2007)

@tschobi

OOKey na dann werd ich einfach mal n gang zurückschalten und mir noch mal alles durch Kopf gehn lassen. Will mir eh noch bis nächsten Monat Zeit lassen. 
Naja das einzige worin sich die beiden Bikes unterscheiden sind halt wirklich primär die Gabel und die n1 Felgen sekundär wären da nur noch gestühl + stützte  Lenker und Schaltgriffe.


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. März 2007)

Hmm das Thema lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe 
hab jetzt noch mal wegen den unterschiedlichen Parts recherchiert.
Demnach behaupte ich jetzt mal Folgendes:

Lenker:
ESX (Easton Monkeylite XC ) vs. ES (Easton EA 70 Riser) 
ESX (Syntace P6 Aluminium) vs. ES (Thomson Elite)

dei ESX Parts sind im dem Falle hochwertiger (halten mehr aus) 

_schwierige entscheidung beide haben so ihr Vorteile _


----------



## Langley (17. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> @tschobi
> 
> ...



Ich bin ueberzeugt: Tu was Dein Bauch Dir sagt. Sein wir ehrlich: Ob nu Pike oder Talas 2007 besser zu den jeweiligen Fahrgewohnheiten passt, wuerde man doch nur beurteilen koennen, wenn man jede mal nen Vierteljahr im Alltagstest hatte.

Und neben all der Technik: Die Optik muss Dir gefallen !!! Das Design des Bikes macht aus, ob Du damit zufrieden sein willst.

Langley


----------



## 2stpsfwd (17. März 2007)

> Die Optik muss Dir gefallen !!! Das Design des Bikes macht aus, ob Du damit zufrieden sein willst.



??? Eisdielenposer
also PrimÃ¤r ist das Rad ein technischer Artikel! Da kommt es nicht wirklich aufs Aussehen drauf an!

bei ESX8.0 und ES9.0 hast du die Top Ausstattung schlecht hin - aber es sind zwischen den beiden immer noch 250(!)â¬ unterschied die man beim ESX z.B. in passenden Sattel, andere Kleinigkeiten, ... investieren kÃ¶nnte

die LaufrÃ¤der nehmen sich meinermeinung nicht viel (zumindest nicht soviel das ich dafÃ¼r zahlen wÃ¼rde!)- DT Quali
Schaltung + Bremsen sind Gleich

musst nur entscheiden zwischen:
- 0,5KG Mehrgewicht und MotionControl
- TALAS


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2007)

> ??? Eisdielenposer
> also Primär ist das Rad ein technischer Artikel! Da kommt es nicht wirklich aufs Aussehen drauf an!


Prinzipiell hast du ja recht, aber mir muss ein Artikel schon gefallen,das ich ihn kaufe. Ich würde mir auch kein bike kaufen das ich nicht toll finde aber aber das beste seiner Klasse ist... 

Das Auge ist schon mit! 



> bei ESX8.0 und ES9.0 hast du die Top Ausstattung schlecht hin - aber es sind zwischen den beiden immer noch 250(!) unterschied die man beim ESX z.B. in passenden Sattel, andere Kleinigkeiten, ... investieren könnte



 So ist es, für die 250 Flocken bekommt man keineswegs mehr Qualität oder ein besseres bike, das liegt meiner Meinung nach einfach an der Fox weil die im Einkauf wesentlich teurer ist !



> die Laufräder nehmen sich meinermeinung nicht viel (zumindest nicht soviel das ich dafür zahlen würde!)



Tun sie auch nicht. Die sind ungefähr auf dem gleichen Niveau! Ich muss allerdings zugeben das mir dir Dt auch gut gefallen! Aber ich kauf mir auch nicht das bike weil mir die laufräder optisch mehr zusagen! 

Mein Traum wäre  eh einer von den beiden     
Vielleicht nächtes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. März 2007)

1. ESX 8.0 würde ich grundsätzlich nicht kaufen, da der Mehrpreis gegenüber dem 7er ungerechtfertigt ist. (um die 500,- Differenz kann man sich schon einen zweiten Top-LRS kaufen)
Die anderen wenigen Unterschiede wie Schaltwerk u. Lenker sind für mich komplett irrelevant -- ich kaufe ein _Fahr_rad zum fahren u. nicht zum Angeben.

2. Den N'duro LRS und den LRS des ES8 (240s, 5.1) halte ich für gleichwertig, den Ringlé/Sun-LRS für nicht merkbar schlechter.
Daher würde ich auch hier zum 7er Modell greifen das Ersparte in Sinnvolleres investieren. 
(ordentlicher Helm: Casco Viper MX z.B., Knie-Schienbeinschützer, Zweiter LRS mit Slicks, Bikepark-Ausflüge, Bikeurlaube, etc)


----------



## tschobi (17. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 1. ESX 8.0 würde ich grundsätzlich nicht kaufen, da der Mehrpreis gegenüber dem 7er ungerechtfertigt ist. (um die 500,- Differenz kann man sich schon einen zweiten Top-LRS kaufen)
> Die anderen wenigen Unterschiede wie Schaltwerk u. Lenker sind für mich komplett irrelevant -- ich kaufe ein _Fahr_rad zum fahren u. nicht zum Angeben.
> 
> 2. Den N'duro LRS und den LRS des ES8 (240s, 5.1) halte ich für gleichwertig, den Ringlé/Sun-LRS für nicht merkbar schlechter.
> ...



 Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Ich denke jetzt sind alle Sachen geklärt, jetzt kommt deine Entscheidung!


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. März 2007)

Einen wunderwunder schön Sonntag Nachmittag  

Ihr seid doch einfach ne geile comunity muss hier hier jetzt mal sagen danke für eure Antworten. 

1. Sagtmal was wie lang müsste ich denn so auf das ESX 8.0  warten wenn ich anfang Aprill bestellen würde bin mir zwar immer noch ziehmlich sicher das ich ES  9.0 bestelle aber würds troztdem gern mal wissen.    

2. Welche Farbe findet ihr denn eigentlich am ESX schickesten mir persönlich sagt das schwarze mit dem orangen Streifen am Oberrohr am besten zu wobei ja meine FAV color Rot ist hmm hab nur keine Ahnung wie das so in Real Kommt beim ESX. 

3. Was macht ihr um eure geliebten Bikes vor dem schäbigsten alles Schandtaten schützen. Sonst hat ich an meinem Alten bergamont Muli immer nur normales Panzergliedschloss so für 40 Euronen. Würd mich mal interessieren W Was ihr so nehmt. Hatte mir da auch schon mal was überlegt und zwar müsste es doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit geben das bike Unauffällig und vor jeglicher witterung gschützt zu Verwanzen aller Handy GPS signal oder so wie man bei Hunden mit Halsbändern macht.

Ps. Was meint ihr dazu

Gruz. SChlicki


----------



## schappi (18. März 2007)

Der beste Diebstahlschutz ist es das Teil nur als Sportgerät zu nutzen.
Also immer unter Aufsicht zu haben.
Nicht zum Posen benutzen oder mit zu Poserplätzen zu fahren-Zu hause wegzuschließen
Des weiteren für wenig Geld eine Stadtschlampe für Fahrten zur Eisdiele, Schule, Uni, Biergarten zu kaufen.
Das ist meine Meinung nach der beste Schutz fürs Bike.
ich halte es so und Bike seit 1993 und mir wurde noch nie ein Bike gestohlen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## two wheels (18. März 2007)

schappi schrieb:


> Der beste Diebstahlschutz ist es das Teil nur als Sportgerät zu nutzen.
> Also immer unter Aufsicht zu haben.
> Nicht zum Posen benutzen oder mit zu Poserplätzen zu fahren-Zu hause wegzuschließen
> Des weiteren für wenig Geld eine Stadtschlampe für Fahrten zur Eisdiele, Schule, Uni, Biergarten zu kaufen.
> ...



Amen! Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! Halte es auch so.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> 2. Welche Farbe findet ihr denn eigentlich am ESX schickesten mir persönlich sagt das schwarze mit dem orangen Streifen am Oberrohr am besten zu wobei ja meine FAV color Rot ist hmm hab nur keine Ahnung wie das so in Real Kommt beim ESX.
> 
> 3. Was macht ihr um eure geliebten Bikes vor dem schäbigsten alles Schandtaten schützen. Sonst hat ich an meinem Alten bergamont Muli immer nur normales Panzergliedschloss so für 40 Euronen. Würd mich mal interessieren W Was ihr so nehmt. Hatte mir da auch schon mal was überlegt und zwar müsste es doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit geben das bike Unauffällig und vor jeglicher witterung gschützt zu Verwanzen aller Handy GPS signal oder so wie man bei Hunden mit Halsbändern macht.
> 
> ...



2. Orange Streifen hat jedes Canyon was nicht rot ist, jedoch nur auf der rechten Seite des Oberrohrs. Links ist garnix. 

3. Nirgendwo einfach hinstellen. Ich sitze max. 2m weit davon Entfernt wenn ich mal irgendwo einkehre oder ähnliches. Zu Hause steht es in unserer Tiefgarage. Der normale Hausschlüssel passt nicht, es ist ein eigener Zylinder. Haben nur Garagenplatzmieter, deswegen ist der Diebeskreis schnell mal gefunden. Ausserdem einen ABUS WA-50 an die Garagenwand gemacht, dann das Bike mit einem ABUS Bordo 6000 (ist auch ziemlich Mobil) festschliessen. Hat sich so bewährt.  Niemals jedoch im Keller abschliessen! Ich sehe immer wieder Kellertüren welche man nur aushängen braucht oder wo man einmal beherzt reintritt und offen ists. Und bis zum Keller kommen ist auch kein Problem. Klingeln und dann macht irgendjemand im Haus einfach die Türe via Gegensprechanlage auf...


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. März 2007)

So hab ichs und werde es auch in Zukunft händel mich müsste auch schwer der Hunger plagen soe in bike lieblos irgendwo rumstehn zu lassen. Für solche anlässe werde ich mein altes Bergamont muli wieder zum leben erwäcken und das muss dann her halten. 
Das Canyon soll sportgerät sein und ich werd nirgens hin fahren wo ich es nicht mitnhemen kann und es nicht im ständigen Blickkontakt habe.

cheers...


----------



## 2stpsfwd (18. März 2007)

ja ja is wie mit den Frauen - Blickkontakt ist wichtig *G*


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. März 2007)

Nabend ei sagt mal wie werden die Canyon Bikes eingentlich ausgeliefert hatte vor hin in nen anderen Thread gesehn das es ziemlich zerlegt bei der Anlieferung war. Is das auch in Deutschland so. Hatte eigentlich mal von nen Kollegen gehört das die hier so fast fahrbereit geliefert werden nur noch Pedale dran und Lenker Gerade machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSeth (18. März 2007)

Laufräder, Lenker und Pedale dranmachen und schon kann man los fahren...
Sollte eigentlich in 5 Minuten erledigt sein...


----------



## tschobi (18. März 2007)

und Vorderrad rein, fertig....ach ne: und Sattel rein, und fertig


----------



## tschobi (18. März 2007)

sehe grad, ein bissel spät!
Ist aber echt in einigen Minuten gemacht!


----------



## schlickjump3r (18. März 2007)

Ok danke 

ick freu mich schon wenn ich mein ES (X)? das erste mal die sporen geben kann  das wird n Fest yeahaw. 

Ps. Hatte zwar schon mal gefragt aber glaub das is irgendwie untergegangen was meint ihr würde die lieferzeit betragen wenn ich mich für ESX entscheiden würde da es ja noch leider kein Expressbike is?


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Pedale und Lenker hinschrauben, VR, HR und Sattelstütze einsetzen. In 5-10min kannst du damit fahren... noch ohne Setup. 

Zur zweiten Frage: Hotline weiss abhilfe.


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. März 2007)

Hi

Sagtmal hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich mir mal das ESX in Rot näher betrachten kann auf der Canyon Site kommt das net so rüber scheint geshoppt zu sein.

//OFFTOPIC

Hab da mal ne Kleine Frage will meiner Stadtschlampe n neuen Umwerfer gönnen hab jetzt ein günstigen gefunden (Shimano Deore LX FD-M581) is aber von nem Kommplettbike und hat das 34er Schellenmaß. Ich brauch aber n 31er Schellenmaß und wenn mans neu kaufen würde wäre acuh son Multi Adapter dabei. Nun meine Frage kann man sich da selber was basteln?

//OFFTOPIC

MFG. schlicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (19. März 2007)

Geh' innen Laden um die Ecke, die haben so was bestimmt in der Kleinteilekiste!


----------



## Ronja (19. März 2007)

hab schon mal textiles Lenkerband vom Renner ums Rohr gewickelt, hat auch gehalten.


----------



## tschobi (19. März 2007)

> Sagtmal hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich mir mal das ESX in Rot näher betrachten kann auf der Canyon Site kommt das net so rüber scheint geshoppt zu sein.


Mit den Farben ist das so ne Sache. Die Farben, wie sie im Shop stehen sind nicht alle gleich wie sie ausgeliefert werden! ZB ist mein grünes im shop als prototyp in glänzend grün aber es kommt in matt, so wie auf der page.

Vielleicht einfach mal hotline ! denke es wird auch in rot matt kommen, aber besser nachfragen! 
PS: nicht das 8.0


----------



## schlickjump3r (19. März 2007)

> PS: nicht das 8.0



Nabend

Na warum denn net das esx 8.0? Naja zu 70 prozent hol ich mir eh das ES 9.0. Da aber rot meine lieblingsfarbe wollte ich nur mal schaun wie das so im Sonnen oder realen licht ausschaut.

Aber ich find schon das mattschwarz am es sehr elegant. Trägt viel zum understatement bei was das es für mich ausstrahlt.

Ps. Ich werd das schon irgendwie hinschnippeln mit dem Adapter hab glaube noch irgendwo so gummstreifen rumfliegen die müssten gehn. 

Mfg. Schlicki


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. März 2007)

Hi 

Ei Sagemal warum sehen denn die X0 Schaltwerke an den Canyon nerve's so komisch aus der cage müsste doch eigentlich auch Carbon sein oder irre ich mich da.   

[edit]
Hmm hab gerad gesehn gibts wohl in zwei Varianten Alu oder Carbon, Carbon gegen Aufpreis beim Kauf.   
[edit]

_Guts Nächtle. Schlickjumper_


----------



## tschobi (20. März 2007)

> Na warum denn net das esx 8.0?



War mehr als Scherz gemeint. Sollte nur noch mal ausdrücken was wir weiter oben schon diskutiert hatten. 
-Aufpreis zum ES7.0/ESX7.0 ist nicht gerechtfertigt, bzw sinnlos, weil du deshalb nicht wirklich mehr bekommst.
-Das ich dir mehr zum ESX rate weißt du ja....

Aber wie war das noch mit dem 
Tu was du für richtig findest. Nicht das du das bike nachher nicht lieb hast.


----------



## schlickjump3r (20. März 2007)

Hi 

Hab jetzt mal bei der Canyon Hotline angerufen bei einpaar Dingen nachgeharkt unter anderen wegen Lieferzeiten das ESX 8.0 in Größe M und Farbe Schwarz wird am 30 März wieder gebaut und ist somit auch ab dann erst mal wieder sofort lieferbar. 
Naja mit dem ESX 7 ist das sone sache die ausstattung ist schon etwas schlechter abe rob das nun 500 euronen aus macht ka jedenfalls gibet das nur in grau oder grün und beides is nich mein Fall. Und wegen der Fox Gabel am es hab ich auch noch mal gefragt wie es mit der Wartung ausschaut. Soll zwar teuer sein aber wenn wirklich mal was dran sein sollte sollen die reperaturzeietn wesentlich geringer sein als bei RS. Naja ob nun ES 9 ode ESX 8 eins wird in zwei Wochen  das Rennen machen. 

Ps. Verliebt hab ich mich in beide nur leider ist in deutschland bigamie verboten und eh viel zu teuer


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

Moin.

also erste mal wünsch ich einen wunderwunderschönen Freitag Nachmittag Yeahaw Wochenende endlich.   
Hab jetzt meine Entscheidung auf ES 9.0 fallen lassen und wollt mal bei euch anfragen was ihr in meinen Fall machen würdet. Und zwar hab ich noch einen Satz neue Maxxis Minion Dh 26x2.5 Schlappen, eine Neue Race Face Evolve XC kurbel, Neue SRAM PG 990 Kassette mit roter Spider mit dazu passender PC 991 Hollowpin II Kette und einen Neuen SELLE ITALIA SIGNO GENUINE GEL Sattel in 
schwarz Daheim rum liegen. Was  meint ihr würden die Sachen gut zum es passen. Bin mir eigentlich ziehmlich sicher das sie es tun aber bei Sattel nich so ganz ka ob der besser is als der SLR. Was würdet ihr machen die Sachen dran bauen die ich noch habe oder und die Part vom Canyon verkaufen oder umgekehrt.


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

upps 

hätt ich ja fast vergessen eine neue Crankbrothers 5050 X Pedal in schwarz silber lock hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen passt die zum Bike?


----------



## Wurzelsepp (23. März 2007)

Hi leutz!!

Find das es(x) 7 auch super und ist in meinen engeren Auswahlkreis gelangt (unter anderem auch Redbull Werks ES 600).

mir gefallen nur beide Gabeln nicht besonders.
Mein Fave ist die Revelation 426 U turn, die halt mit stahlfeder nicht viel schwerer als die Talas ist (Fox kommt aber mir nicht unter ;O).
Aber! wuerde die mir nicht die geometrie versauen (da nur 130mm) und die positive eigenschaften des bikes kaputt machen? und sind ueberhaupt 140mm hinten und 130 mm vorne sinnvoll?!

andere frage: sind die Sun Ringlé ABBAH Naben Industrie gelagert? Hab beim googeln nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden und weiss diesen LRS garnicht einzuordnen. Fuer touren mag ich halt n gut rollenden LRS, an dem oft bei enduros gespart wird...

und macht es ueberhaupt sinn wegen 400 gramm die pike (in diesem sinne edie Talas, wegen normaler achse) gegen eine revelation einzutauschen? Ist ja auch kein kleiner aufwand und es besteht die gefahr, dass man nacher noch auf die 2000eus draufzahlen muss, mit ner letztendlich halb so teuren  gabel?!

Finde halt die Pike zu uebertrieben fuer meine Ansprueche und die Talas zu Teuer und aufwaendig *schulterzuck*

Wuerd mich freuen, wenn jemand da erfahrungen oder ideen dazu haette...

in sachen Fully bin ich noch n greenhorn ;O)

Gruesse Sepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sundance (23. März 2007)

hi,

nimm das es-x7 mit der Pike und schwätz keinen Blödsinn.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## tschobi (23. März 2007)

> Mein Fave ist die Revelation 426 U turn


tolle Gabel aber meiner Meinung nach nix für ein Enduro. Gehen tut natürlich alles.
Ist einfach nicht so steif gebaut, vor allem weil keine *Steckachse,* das ist wirklich ein Bonus!


> (Fox kommt aber mir nicht unter ;O).


 


> wuerde die mir nicht die geometrie versauen (da nur 130mm) und die positive eigenschaften des bikes kaputt machen?


Ja bedingt, aber es geht noch. Kommt halt nicht nur auf den Federweg an sondern auf die Einbauhöhen. aber die Positiven Eigenschaften macht die Gabel mit sicherheit zum Teil zu nichte. also bitte nicht!



> und macht es ueberhaupt sinn wegen 400 gramm die pike (in diesem sinne edie Talas, wegen normaler achse) gegen eine revelation einzutauschen?


Nein macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, besser gesagt verschlechtern die 400g die guten Eigenschaften die es vorher hatte... das bringt auf Dauer keinen Spaß!



> Finde halt die Pike zu uebertrieben fuer meine Ansprueche und die Talas zu Teuer und aufwaendig *schulterzuck*



Warum übertrieben? Warum kauft du denn das ESX? Nicht falsch verstehen!
Aber die Gabel passt doch wie der Deckel auf den Topf!
Oder kaufst du das bike nur wegen der Optik(fettes fully)?
Selbst dann würde ich wegen 400g nicht alles tauschen, vor allem weil Canyon das eh nicht macht.
Das müsstest du dann schon selber machen.
Aber an so ein bike gehört einfach keine Revelation, bitte nicht. selbst wenn du nur auf waldautobahnen fährst, ne passende Gabel muss schon sein 

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, vielleicht doch das XC!
Aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das bike ist voll tourentauglich... und absenken kannste ja auch noch....
Außerdem wenn du ersteinmal Blut geleckt hast willste wahrscheinlich eh nachher ne pike. 
Wenn du unbedingt ne leichtere willst dann vielleicht die pike mit luft. Ist meiner Meinung nach echt nicht sinnvoll/von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## tschobi (23. März 2007)

Sundance schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nimm das es-x7 mit der Pike und schwätz keinen Blödsinn.
> 
> Gruß Sundance


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

Hmm 

Sagt mal stell ich zu viele blöde Frage oder "warum" antwortet jetzt gar niemand mehr Sollte dies Tatsache der Fall sein entschuldige ich mich aufrichtigst dafür und geh mich jetzt schämen.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (23. März 2007)

> Satz neue Maxxis Minion Dh 26x2.5 Schlappen


auf nen ES? Also falls ordentlich Grip gefragt ist würde ich mir nen Satz 2007er Minions XC 2.5 (1Ply) besorgen! Damit ist man bei einem AM/Enduro besser bedient


----------



## Wurzelsepp (23. März 2007)

hihi 
Danke fuer die eindeuigen Meinungen  

fuern alten gewichtsfreak der 90er sind 14kg doch sehr erschreckend... Kollege schwoert auch auf steckachse...aber irgendwie straeub ich mich da noch bisl vor *schulterzuck* 
muss ich halt 2 Kg abnehmen ;O)

Dass es tourentauglich ist zeigen ja Sundance´ bilder...  

Greeze


----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

2stpsfwd schrieb:


> auf nen ES? Also falls ordentlich Grip gefragt ist würde ich mir nen Satz 2007er Minions XC 2.5 (1Ply) besorgen! Damit ist man bei einem AM/Enduro besser bedient



Hmm hab aber schon die Reifen zu Hause liegen sind noch vom Letzen Jahr Minion DH 26x2.5 60a. Wollte wissen wie die so im Vergleich zu den am ES 9.0 Montierten Albert 2.25er sind und was ihr zu den anderen Parts meint "dran bauen oder wieder verkaufen".


----------



## Ronja (23. März 2007)

Muß mich mal hinsichtlich der Tourentauglichkeit reinhängen, sorry fürs hijacking!
Ich bin mir sicher daß mir ein XC genügen würde, aber ich liebe Federweg !
es steht also die Frage: 

Federweg kontra Vernunft.

Ich würde zugunsten des ESX entscheiden, aber man verbringt ja doch mehr Zeit bergauf, wie ist das da, kann mal jemand ESx und Xc hinsichtlich dieser Disziplin vergleichen?

Gruß Und Danke! 
Ronja


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2007)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> hihi
> --- 14kg doch sehr erschreckend... Kollege schwoert auch auf steckachse...aber irgendwie straeub ich mich da noch bisl vor *schulterzuck*
> muss ich halt 2 Kg abnehmen ---



Ich hab von 10000hm in 10 Tagen mit dem ES (14kg) 3 kg abgenommen  ! Da hab ich mir dann schon was leichteres gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (23. März 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab von 10000hm in 10 Tagen mit dem ES (14kg) 3 kg abgenommen  ! Da hab ich mir dann schon was leichteres gewünscht...



Ach das is doch n gutes Training-


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Ja bedingt, aber es geht noch. Kommt halt nicht nur auf den Federweg an sondern auf die Einbauhöhen. aber die Positiven Eigenschaften macht die Gabel mit sicherheit zum Teil zu nichte. also bitte nicht!


Unsinn.
Das ES fährt sich auch mit 90mm (=abgesenkte Talas) wunderbar.

Fox-Gabeln sind übrigens sehr zuverlässig, nur mit den Dämpfern gibt's (Dichtungs-)Probleme.

Einen Tausch Pike --> Revelation halte ich für Geldverschwendung, die paar Gramm sind mE in der Praxis (!= Einbildung) irrelevant.


----------



## tschobi (23. März 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Unsinn.Das ES fährt sich auch mit 90mm (=abgesenkte Talas) wunderbar.



Ja, klar, das meinte ich auch nicht. Dachte eher an die ausgefahrene Stellung. Die 10mm mehr und die evtl Unterschiedliche Einbauhöhe machen dann schon was aus wenns steil bergab geht! Mit Sicherheit nicht viel, aber man kauft ja ein fast Enduro, da will man bergab kein racebike wo man vorne rüberkippt  
ist natürlich übertrieben




> Fox-Gabeln sind übrigens sehr zuverlässig, nur mit den Dämpfern gibt's (Dichtungs-)Probleme.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen! Das mit dem Dämpfer ist klar und auch schon bekannt, aber über die Gabeln höre ich hier im forum und von Kumpels und im bikeshop immer nur negatives, angefangen von Ausgeschlagenen Buchsen(das größte Problem, über Dichtigkeitsprobleme,....)

Gibt mit Sicherheit immer schwarze Schafe,aber ich will das Risiko nicht 
eingehen... mal ganz abgesehen davon das die pike eh mein Favorit ist.
Das muss echt jeder selber entscheiden, an fox scheiden sich ja die Geister...



> Einen Tausch Pike --> Revelation halte ich für Geldverschwendung, die paar Gramm sind mE in der Praxis (!= Einbildung) irrelevant.



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2007)

Da er die Gabel gegen eine leichtere tauschen will, glaub ich nicht, dass er so steile Strecken fährt, wo ein flacherer Lenkwinkel vorteilhaft ist.

Auf Forststraßen fahre ich sogar nur mit 90mm --> mehr Druck am Vorderrad. 
Auch mit 90mm werden Trails nicht unfahrbar, insofern halte ich den minimalen Unterschied von 10mm (unter der Annahme, dass die Einbauhöhe ähnlich ist) für absolut harmlos.


----------



## tschobi (23. März 2007)

> Da er die Gabel gegen eine leichtere tauschen will, glaub ich nicht, dass er so steile Strecken fährt, wo ein flacherer Lenkwinkel vorteilhaft ist.



Das kann natürlich sein!
Aber steil ist doch geil  



> Auch mit 90mm werden Trails nicht unfahrbar, insofern halte ich den minimalen Unterschied von 10mm (unter der Annahme, dass die Einbauhöhe ähnlich ist) für absolut harmlos.


Dann kann er auch eine 120iger nehmen, die ist noch leichter und so viel macht das auch nicht mehr aus, und steil runter will er ja auch nicht....

Weißt du was ich meine, irgendwann kommt man halt an die Grenze wo man sich lieber überlegen sollte ein anderes bike zu nehmen! 

Die ganze tauscherei bringt doch nichts. Das ist doch die perfekte Kombi!
Und wie Floh schon sagt, Gabel runterdrehen und ab geht´s. 
Und die paarhundert Gramm würde ich lieber an der rotierenden Masse sparen und nicht an einer spitzenmäßigen Gabel...
zb tubeless , da hast du schon mal ein paarhundert gramm weniger und vor allen effektiv und mit besseren Fahreigenschaften + Pannensicherheit.


----------



## stinkesam02 (25. März 2007)

Hallihallo,
habe ein 2006er Esx 7 und gerade mal das Ganze hier verfolgt...Aus meiner Erfahrung: wiege 66 kg und bei mir hat die standardmäßig eingebaute Feder der Pike kaum angesprochen. Habe sie gg die "weicheste" getauscht und jetzt ist alles prima! Der Pearl arbeitet fleißig und zuverlässig und lässt sich echt easy einstellen. Beim Uphill hatte ich nie mehr Probleme als vorher mit dem Hardtail. Einfach Pike absenken, Dämpfer auf Motion Control und ab gehts. Wenn du dann noch den Sattel hoch machst... ;-) super. Downhill kein Problem, wenn du nicht gerade bös runter willst hast du jede Menge Reserven. Dämpfer halt offen fahren, klar, gell?! Noch schöner wirds mit nem kürzeren Vorbau !Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim biken!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (25. März 2007)

Mal ne Frage zur 454 Pike des ESX 6.0:

Das ist ja laut RS ne Stahlfedergabel mit Dual Air: Wie muss ich das verstehen? Kann man da zusätzlich zur Stahlfeder die Feinenstellung mit Luftdruck vornehmen?
Check das nicht ganz, bin für Erklärungn dankbar.


----------



## tschobi (25. März 2007)

Nur Stahlfeder!
Gibt es auch als Lufversion, aber nicht bei Canyon.
Find ich persönlich gut, aber ist ja geschmackssache.


----------



## tschobi (25. März 2007)

stinkesam02 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> habe ein 2006er Esx 7 und gerade mal das Ganze hier verfolgt...Aus meiner Erfahrung: wiege 66 kg und bei mir hat die standardmäßig eingebaute Feder der Pike kaum angesprochen. Habe sie gg die "weicheste" getauscht und jetzt ist alles prima! Der Pearl arbeitet fleißig und zuverlässig und lässt sich echt easy einstellen. Beim Uphill hatte ich nie mehr Probleme als vorher mit dem Hardtail. Einfach Pike absenken, Dämpfer auf Motion Control und ab gehts. Wenn du dann noch den Sattel hoch machst... ;-) super. Downhill kein Problem, wenn du nicht gerade bös runter willst hast du jede Menge Reserven. Dämpfer halt offen fahren, klar, gell?! Noch schöner wirds mit nem kürzeren Vorbau !Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim biken!!!!



Hallo, welche Reifen fährst du!
Wenn Nobbys, wie bist du mit denen zufrieden. Hast du den Vorderreifen laut Herstellerangabe in Fahrtrichtung drauf?


----------



## two wheels (25. März 2007)

Bin noch nihct so ganz überzeugt von der Pike bzw. der Stahlfeder, fahr momentan die Reba SL! Wie fährt sich das so mit Stahlfeder? Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind da doch sehr beschränkt.

@ tschobi

Hatte früher auch die NN 2.4 drauf und kann den also nur weiterempfehlen, Preis ist vielleicht ein wenig hoch, aber ansonsten top. Super Traktion und Kletterverhalten.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bin ich den so gefahren wie vom Hersteller empohlen.


----------



## stinkesam02 (26. März 2007)

Habe Fat Albert drauf, bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Sind soweit ich weiß etwas schwerer als NN.. aber was solls...Stahlfeder fährt sich sehr gut, es muss halt die passende sein. Rebound ist ja ganz normal zu verstellen, wie bei Air. Luft lässt sich natürlich genauer einstellen aber Hand aufs Herz: Wer macht das schon auf einen Milimeter genau?! ;-)


----------



## exto (26. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Bin noch nihct so ganz überzeugt von der Pike bzw. der Stahlfeder, fahr momentan die Reba SL! Wie fährt sich das so mit Stahlfeder? Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind da doch sehr beschränkt.



Stahlfedergabeln wird nachgesagt, dass sie feinfühliger ansprechen, da sie kein so hohes Losbrechmoment überwinden müssen, wie es die bei einer Luftfeder notwendigen Dichtungen verursachen. Außerdem heißt es, die Federkennlinie, also das Einfederverhalten über den gesammten Federweg gesehen, sei harmonischer.

In letzter Zeit haben die Top-Luftferdergabeln mit allerlei technischen Tricks in diesen beiden Punkten sicherlich aufgeholt, allerdings an die Pike reichen sie meiner Meinung nach immer noch nicht heran. Auch wenn andere Hersteller da vielleicht mehr Erfahrung haben: RS baut erstklassige Stahfedergabeln. Ich bin bisher die Pike 454 U-Turn und die Recon 351 U-Turn gefahren. Beides Sahneteile.

Was die Abstimmung angeht, ist nur bei der Federhärte eine Einschränkung (kleine) vorhanden. An ner Luftfedergabel stellst du den Luftdruck ja auch nicht dauernd neu ein. Für mich persönlich passt die "Firm"- Feder der Pike optimal. Den Posts hier im Forum nach zu urteilen trifft das für einen relativ großen Fahrergewichtsbereich zu. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten für Dämpfung, Motion Controll usw. sind die gleichen wie bei den Luftfedergabeln.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (26. März 2007)

Hey Leute...

Ich habe nur ein Problem...

Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob ich das ESX 6.0 in grau oder in schwarz nehme!!!

Habt ihr ein paar Bilder zum gucken???


----------



## Raoul Duke (26. März 2007)

Also laut Canyon homepage gibt es das ESX 6.0 nur in schwarz oder braun.


----------



## tschobi (26. März 2007)

Du meinst braun oder schwarz?!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (26. März 2007)

Laut Katalog in schwarz, grau und braun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2stpsfwd (27. März 2007)

ESX 8.0 --- Rot, Schwarz
ESX 7.0 --- Grau, Grün
ESX 6.0 --- Schwarz, Braun

steht auf Webseite und Katalog so! (zumindest in dem Katalog den ich habe)


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. März 2007)

Sorry Ihr habt recht...hab mich verguckt!!!

Okay dann werde ich natürlich *schwarz* nehmen


----------



## tschobi (27. März 2007)

Natürlich ist das nicht, ist alles Geschmackssache.
Finde die Farbwahl dieses Jahr echt gut.

Deshalb hab ich mir aus das ESX7 in grün bestellt. Ist genau mein Geschmack.
Die letzten Jahre gabs ja immer nur schwarz, die Farbe ist echt langsam ausgenudelt....farbiger ist wieder angesagt! Vor allem weiß ist dieses Jahr in, find ich auch sehr schön...

Aber alles Geschmacksache...


----------



## two wheels (30. März 2007)

Jetzt hab ich nochmals ne Frage! Kann mich einfach nicht abschliesend zwischen dem ES/ESX 7 entscheiden und das nur wegen der Federgabel (FOX Service) finde das einfach eine Sauerei das ich da von FOX genötigt werde meine Gabel einmal im Jahr warten lassen zu müssen. Notwendig hin oder her! Ich weiss auch, dass das RS U-Turn nicht ganz so komfortabel wie das Talas ist, aber das ist mir fast lieber als von den FOX Leuts meine Service Intervale aufgebrummt zu bekommen (Bin ein freiheitsliebender Mensch )

Wiege Saisonabhängig etwa 80 Kilo (all inclusive) und wollte mal wissen ob die  "Original" von Canyon montierte Feder (Firm Feder) etwa für dieses Gewicht gedacht ist? Oder montieren die Canyon Jungs gleich -die für mich- richtige Feder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## tschobi (30. März 2007)

> Bin ein freiheitsliebender Mensch )


 Ich auch! 
Hat schon genug Verpflichtungen im Leben, dann auch noch beim Hobby festgenagelt werden, nein danke.... wers braucht solls tun 

Kannst bei der Bestellung Optitune wählen, dann bauen sie dir die richtige Feder für 49 ein, die alte bekommst du aber mitgeschickt.

Im online shop kostet die so 33

es gibt folgende Federn

-<63kg
-63-72kg(das ist der Standard und ist auch bei Canyon drin) ein Witz, das wiegen wahrscheinlich die wenigsten... 
-72-82kg
-82kg

firm = fest, also die harte, wusste ich bis vor kurzem aber auch nicht, hat mir FlohimSchnee erklärt, aber das ist aber nicht standard so weit ich weiss, bin eigentlich ziemlich sicher das die rote, also die 63-72kg Standard ist....

Kenne einige die zwischen zwei Federn stehen haben sich einfach beide besorgt...
Zum Beispiel machen die sich beim Alpencross(schweres Gepäck) oder im Bikepark die härtere rein. Auf Endurotouren(was man ja dann am meisten macht) dann die Weichere.... find ich eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, mal sehen


----------



## two wheels (30. März 2007)

@tschobi

Wieder mal danke

Das ist doch was, einmal 49 Euro mehr investieren, auf die kommts dann auch nicht mehr an!
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, kann man die Feder auch ganz gut selber wechseln, ist also auch mit Stahlfeder noch flexibel, wenn auch nicht ganz so wie bei der Luft? Tendiere immer mehr zum ESX 7. Wie bist Du zufrieden mit Deiner Wahl?
Das grüne würde ich aber nicht nehmen, ich hab ja noch meine 3 1/2 Wochen Militär jedes Jahr, danach habe ich wieder genug grün für eine Weile

EDIT

Hat sich erledigt! Habs gefunden im gleichen Thema, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil *schäm*
Würde mal die Original Feder drinlassen und bei Bedarf selbst nachrüsten, soll ja ganz simpel sein!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (30. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> @tschobi
> 
> Wieder mal danke
> 
> ...




JAJA die Plage der BW-FARBE...da ich Zeitsoldat bin werde ich auch die schwarze Farbe wählen....


----------



## Splashfin (30. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wie bist Du zufrieden mit Deiner Wahl?
> Das grüne würde ich aber nicht nehmen, ich hab ja noch meine 3 1/2 Wochen Militär jedes Jahr, danach habe ich wieder genug grün für eine Weile




denke die Frage kann er dir schwer beantworten, da des Bike erst in KW 18 kommt


----------



## tschobi (30. März 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> denke die Frage kann er dir schwer beantworten, da des Bike erst in KW 18 kommt



Genau das wollt ich auch grad schreiben    
Ist echt voll blöd. Aber ich bleib geduldig.
Kenne die Gabel nur von einem Kumpel der mich auch mal Platz nehmen lässt für ne tour.   

Ja das Wechseln der Federn ist relativ leicht, aber natürlich nicht jeden Tag machen 

Wenn ich Soldat wäre würde ich glaube ich auch das andere nehmen... 

Das 7.0 finde ich das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Beim 6.0 finde ich einige Sachen nicht so toll, beim 7.0 finde ich alles geil, beim 8.0 sind meiner Meinung nach nur Sinnfreie Beigaben die ihr Geld nachher Beim biken nicht wert sind... Nur wegen ein paar Gramm sparen bei gleichwertiger Fkt. , ne, ne!
Außerdem gabs das 8.0 nicht in Grün  


Ne im Ernst finde das 7.0 schon perfekt, wenn nicht genug Kohle da ist dann das 6.0. Wenn zuviel Kohle da ist nicht das 8.0, sondern in gute Ausrüstung, bikeurlaub, sonstiges investieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinkesam02 (30. März 2007)

Hey, also, bei mir hat die Feder nicht gepasst obwohl sie lt Canyon genau passen sollte (lt Rock Shox selbst auch). Habe nun die leichteste drinne. Da passt es perfekt. Mein Freund (80 kg) fand die original-drin-Feder für sich optimal. Würde an deiner Stelle eher die 49 Euro erstma sparen und dann im Ernstfall eine bestellen. Wenn du eher Enduro fährst ist ein Tick weicher sowieso besser. Ist meine Erfahrung ;-)
Noch was in eigener Sache: Möchte mein ESX 7 von 2006 verkaufen. Ist Größe S aber wie sicher Alle, die sich für dieses Bike interessieren schon fest gestellt haben ist es auch in S etwas größer als andere Bikes ;-) Würde gerne nur Rahmen und Gabel verkaufen und wähne es bei Canyon-Kundigen in besten Händen *g*
Lg, hoffe, ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen


----------



## two wheels (31. März 2007)

So habe mich nun doch sehr kurzfristig zu 99% fürs ESX 7 entschieden. Einerseits finde ich die Ausstattung dort besser/ gefällt mir besser (Reifen NN ist einfach geil) andererseits -das war ausschlaggebend- lass ich mir ungern sagen wann ich mein Bike/ Federgabel zu warten hab (Fox) und mit RS (Reba SL ist ne geile Gabel ) hab ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Werde auch mal die Original Feder drinlassen, vielleicht passts ja ansonsten halt selbst wechseln (lassen)
Danke für Eure Erfahrungen/ Meinungen und Tipps, werd das hier mal weiterverfolgen ist sehr interessant


----------



## two wheels (31. März 2007)

Hey!
Was würde eigentlich gegen das ESX6 sprechen? Die meisten Parts beim 6 kann man ja wenn sie verschlissen sind aufs 7 Level aufrüsten und die Juicy five soll ja Leistungsmässig gleich gut wie die seven sein! (nur andere Farbe/ Griffweiteeinstellung mit Inbus/ roter Stellschraube) 
Kann event. jemand was zu den Iridium Deore Naben sagen? Taugen die was?
Habe mich nämlich gefragt ob es das 6 nicht auch tun würde, die gesparten 300 Euros (immerhin 480 SFR) könnte ich ja event. ins Tuning investieren!

Ist schon mal jemand beide das 6 und 7 gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## 2stpsfwd (31. März 2007)

na ja also Griffweitenverstellung ist bei der Juicy7 auch mit Inbus (soweit ich das weiß) das Rote Knöpfchen ist der "Contact Point Adjuster" also da kannst du den Druckpunkt einstellen - braucht man nicht unbedings ist aber schon schön
dann hast du noch die Matchmaker (auch nicht unbedingt ein Muss),
ne XT Kurbel (Funktion eigentlich die Gleiche, weniger Gewicht durch Alu Kettenblatt),
nen Anderen Sattel hast du auch

und was warscheinlch den Mehrpreis am meißten Rechtfertigt sind die Ringle Naben
Ich persönlich tendiere inzwischen auch zum ESX7.0 weils sofort Lieferbar ist - bestellt ist z.Z. jedoch erstmal das ESX6.0!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

Hm, ich finde fast schon das die 300â¬ aufpreis nicht lohnen. Die Kurbeln geben sich praktisch nix, die Kassette ist ein VerschleiÃteil, der Sattel ist eh was ganz individuelles und von den gesparten 300â¬ + xâ¬  kann man sich wenn die Deore/Iridiumnaben hin sind nen schÃ¶nen LRS holen.
Ausser natÃ¼rlich man will das Bike nÃ¤chste Woche und das grau gefÃ¤llt.


----------



## two wheels (31. März 2007)

Die Naben und die Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach die einzigen Punkte die das ESX7 wirklich vom 6 abheben! Mit dem Matchmaker wirkt das Cockpit aber auch schön aufgeräumt.
Die Farbe der Juicy seven und das rote Rädchen machen schon was her
Bin echt unentschlossen (schon wieder ) Aber immerhin konnte ich meine Auswahl wieder mal einschränken auf das ESX 6/7! Das das 7 als Express Bike verfügbar ist könnte meine Entscheidung in einem schwachen Moment ein wenig einfacher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (10. April 2007)

Hi 

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einen guten und zuverlässigen  Bike-Computer  mich würd mal interessieren was ihr so dran habt. Persönlich hab ich jetzt mal den SIGMA BC 1606 L DTS ins Auge gefasst weil der ganz ordentlich  im mountainbike-magazin Test abgeschnitten hat, jedoch hab ich aber auch schon schlechtes über ihm gehört. Achso ja hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit aus mein M65 n Bike Computer zu wandeln via Bike-o-meter aber der soll wohl auch nich gerad die sahne sein. Also was könnt ihr empfehlen der preis sollte nich höher als  50  sein.


----------



## two wheels (11. April 2007)

Kann den VDO MC 1.0 (mit Kabel) wärmstens empfehlen! Super Teil!
Preis ca 130 SFR.
Was den Test in der MTB angeht, würde ich nicht zuviel darauf geben. Wahrscheinlich wurde gerade im SIGMA-Labor getestet und da durfte der SIGMA natürlich nicht schlecht abschneiden. Hätten sie im VDO Labor getestet, hätte vermutlich der VDO gewonnen.


----------



## braintrust (11. April 2007)

hab mir den cm619 geholt..mit trittfrequenzmesser und ist digital. gabs bei ebay recht gÃ¼nstig um 20â¬


----------



## Splashfin (11. April 2007)

würde mir aber grundsätzlich einen MIT Kabel holen...

dann haste nie wieder Übertragungsprobleme und musst net auch noch auf die Batterie am Sender achten!!!!!!!!

und ssssssooooooo ein Kabelsalat ist des echt wirklich net, wie ihn die BIKE oder Forum-User anprangern.

mit ein paar Kabelbindern das Ding ordentlich verlegt und du hast den Tacho ewig.

Habe nach zwei Jahren entnervt vom VDO MC 1.0 + (Kabellos) auf VDO MC 1.0 (Kabelgebunden) gewechselt...


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde gerade im SIGMA-Labor getestet und da durfte der SIGMA natürlich nicht schlecht abschneiden. Hätten sie im VDO Labor getestet, hätte vermutlich der VDO gewonnen.


Blabla...

Ich habe zwar auch den VDO MC1.0, würde jetzt aber wohl einen Sigma kaufen -- einfach günstiger...


----------



## Splashfin (11. April 2007)

aber dafür hat VDO einen TOP Service...

Habe den VDO ohne Kabel zurückgschickt, der war schon 2 Jahre alt, und reklamiert, dass Funk ständig unterbrochen wird.
Nach 1 Woche einen NIGELNAGEL neuen Tacho VDO MC 1.0 bekommen und auch noch das neue Modell....


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2007)

Splashfin schrieb:


> aber dafür hat VDO einen TOP Service...


Ja, Service ist schon gut...

Als bei meinem MC1.0 wie bei vielen anderen auch nach kurzer Zeit schon die Halterung brach, wurde die gleich ersetzt...
...andererseits halten halten aber meine Sigma-Halterungen ganz einfach jahrelang ohne jede Probleme.


----------



## thomasx (11. April 2007)

habe den VDO HC12,6
ist gleich mit Herzfrequenz Top Teil
hatte vorher alles immer von Sigma, da es aber keine gescheite Kombi bei denen gab viel die Wahl auf VDO.
Verarbeitung und Qualitätsmäßig, kann Sigma VDO nicht das Wasser reichen.
Bei VDO ist der Kopf in gebürsteten Edelstahl eingebettet, macht optisch schon was her 
Der Radcomp. ist kabelgebunden, wollte ich aber so, halte nix von diesen kabellosen Kram


----------



## two wheels (13. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Blabla...



Hab dich auch lieb 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar auch den VDO MC1.0, würde jetzt aber wohl einen Sigma kaufen -- einfach günstiger...



Muss jeder selber wissen. Kenne beide und MC1.0 VDO ist eindeutig besser!


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. April 2007)

Na wenn die Meinungen so auseinander gehn lass ich mir mal bis nach dem Bikekauf zeit und überlege noch n bissel was am besten für mich passt. Aber find e auch der vdo schaut schon gut aus nur leider auch sehr teuer geschuldet den ganzen Funktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (13. April 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einen guten und zuverlässigen Bike-Computer mich würd mal interessieren was ihr so dran habt. Persönlich hab ich jetzt mal den SIGMA BC 1606 L DTS ins Auge gefasst weil der ganz ordentlich im mountainbike-magazin Test abgeschnitten hat, jedoch hab ich aber auch schon schlechtes über ihm gehört. Achso ja hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit aus mein M65 n Bike Computer zu wandeln via Bike-o-meter aber der soll wohl auch nich gerad die sahne sein. Also was könnt ihr empfehlen der preis sollte nich höher als 50  sein.


 
Am besten finde ich den Garmin Forerunner 305 (is auch gleich mit GPS-Messung, etc.), aber der sprengt hier deine Preisvorstellung, bekommt man etwa für 300 ).
Ich bin allerdings top zufrieden damit. Quasi für alle Sportarten einsetzbar.


----------



## schlickjump3r (13. April 2007)

OOOKey das sprengt wirklich den Rahmen


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. April 2007)

HUHU

Kann mir jemand mal n Info über den ES 9 hinterbau würd mal gern wissen ob er auch für 2.5er ausgelegt ist.

Gruz. schlicki 

...weider schlafen


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. April 2007)

Wenn du einen Maxxis 2,5er meinst: passt. 
(Big Betty passt rein und ist voluminöser als ein Maxxis 2,5er...)


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. April 2007)

Jippiiiiiiiiiiiiiib ich habe mein ESX 7.0 endlich bestellt!!!


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

gratuliere in welcher Größe/Farbe?


----------



## schlickjump3r (17. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Maxxis 2,5er meinst: passt.
> (Big Betty passt rein und ist voluminöser als ein Maxxis 2,5er...)



Danke dude!! Genau hab doch noch zwei Neue Maxxis Minon Dh die müsste dem Radel ganz gut zu gesicht stehn  

Gruz. Schlicki


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. April 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> gratuliere in welcher Größe/Farbe?



In sant blasted grey und in größe L 

*woahahahaaa* ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

Genau das hab ich auch grad geordert nachdem das gleiche in M seit Freitag bei mir ist und mir für mein dafürhalten zu klein ist,
ich hoffe ich bekomm das ESX in L noch vorm WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. April 2007)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch grad geordert nachdem das gleiche in M seit Freitag bei mir ist und mir für mein dafürhalten zu klein ist,
> ich hoffe ich bekomm das ESX in L noch vorm WE



Wie lange hat es gedauert bis es bei dir war???


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

Hab Karfreitag abends bestellt, sollte also am Samstag im System gewesen sein und kam dann den Freitag drauf, war natürlich noch sonntag und der ostermontag dazwischen insofern 5 Tage 
deshalb hoffe ich dass ich mein ESX in L am WSamstag noch bekomme, das wäre ein Traum hoffentlich bleibts Wetter


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. April 2007)

Dann wünsche ich dir und mir mal viel Glück das die Bikes bis Freitag da sind!!!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (30. April 2007)

Ich habe mal eine Frage...

Und zwar ist mein Canyon letzte woche angekommen und ich habe festgestellt das ein Transportschaden vorhanden ist.

Jetzt habe ich mit Canyon getelet und den Jungs die Fotos von dem Defekten Schaltwerk geschickt...

Kennt einer von euch den Service von Canyon....Wie ist der so???


----------



## two wheels (10. Mai 2007)

hat glaube ich shon mal einer gefragt!
Die Sattelstütze beim ESX kann man schon ganz absenken? Frage wegen der Dämpferbefestigung: Is die nur aussen am Sitzrohr?

Danke


----------



## Raoul Duke (11. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, die Frage wurde schonmal gestellt.  

Die Antwort ist ja. Du kannst die Sattelstütze ganz versenken. Das Sitzrohr ist komplett frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Besten Dank!


----------



## ]:-> (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,
so jetzt hab ich hier so viel gelesen, jetzt schreibe ich auch mal meine Gedanken auf:
bin sehr nah am ES8, obwohl ich die pike im esx 7 eigentlich auch richtig geil finde. Mein Hauptgrund war eingentlich das Gewicht: 0,9 kg liegen zwischen den beiden Modellen, sodass ich, wenn ich dem ES 8 hinten einen NN draufhaue n ganz gutes kg sparen kann. Das is für mich wichtig, da ich damit -denk ich-auch noch richtig gut alpen crossen kann. Mit deutlich über 14 kg...hab n bissl zweifel,  v.a. auch zwecks Tragepassagen usw.
Das nächste war tatsächlich die luft: auf touren mit viel gepäck kann ich so prob. los ein bissl härter stellen, auch beim touren denk ich is das talas einfach anwender freundlichr (ja, ich hatte auch u-turn scho in der hand, is ned dramatisch, aber vll. der entscheidende unterschied es einzusetzen, oder "lieber doch ned, etz"). Da ich von einem sehr straffen cc fully komme mit wenig federweg, bin ich froh anfänglich einfach das ganze etwas härter zu machen, ich denk nach n paar monaten wirds automatisch immer weicher eingestellt...einfach erstmal von der jahrelangen gewohnheit wegkommen.
Zum Service: nun garantieverlängerung: ok, im ersten jahr, aber danach schick ich's auch nur ein, wenns nötig ist. Hab dass mit meinem Float R auch so gemacht, nach 3 jahren hat ergeschlürft, also eingschickt und etz is wieder top...vll. für die nächsten 3 jahre...also ich seh das außer im ersten Jahr (eh nur 2 Jahre garantie) etz ned sooo erng.
Sollten sich meine Interessen sehr stark richtung enduro verändern, kann ich immernoch ne pike inbauen und die talas in einem leichten tourer wunderbar verwenden (mit leichtem rahmen).

is das soweit schlüssig, oder hab ich in der denkfehler?

denke, werde nämlich dann so dieses we bestellen
viele grüße
ciao

p.s. nebenbei is das teil auch als express verfügbar, sodass ich halbwegs gewissheit habe, wann es kommt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2007)

]:->;3691024 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich von einem sehr straffen cc fully komme mit wenig federweg, bin ich froh anfänglich einfach das ganze etwas härter zu machen


Also das ist ein ziemlicher Blödsinn... 
...oder glaubst du, dass du plötzlich nicht mehr Rad fahren kannst, weil dir das Bike auf schwierigen Strecken Arbeit abnimmt?


----------



## El Greco (31. Oktober 2007)

thomasx schrieb:


> habe den VDO HC12,6
> ist gleich mit Herzfrequenz Top Teil
> hatte vorher alles immer von Sigma, da es aber keine gescheite Kombi bei denen gab viel die Wahl auf VDO.
> Verarbeitung und Qualitätsmäßig, kann Sigma VDO nicht das Wasser reichen.
> ...



Hallo,

        ich finde auch, dass VDO 12,6 in diese Edelstahl versenkt prima aussieht, aber...hat VDO 1,0 die Gehäuse nicht rein aus Kunstoff 

Hatte ihn niemals in Hand.

    Danke für die Antwort  und sorry für die Frage an falsche Stelle


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. November 2007)

El Greco schrieb:


> ....hat VDO 1,0 die Gehäuse nicht rein aus Kunstoff...


Ja, Kunststoff. 
(was aber reichlich egal ist)


----------



## two wheels (4. November 2007)

So muss zur Abwechslung mal was positives über Canyon loswerden.
Sie haben mir als "Schadenersatz" für die Probleme mit dem X.9, 30 Euro zurückerstattet (Porto) und die Thüllen habe ich auch endlich bekommen.
Bin positiv überrascht.


----------

